# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων/ αποκλεισμών

## NikosD.

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης υπογραφής 
Πόντοι: 1 
Ημέρες: 15 

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, ειρωνική συμπεριφορά) 
Πόντοι: 1 
Ημέρες: 15 

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή)
Πόντοι: 3 
Ημέρες: 15 

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (Spam - Διαφήμιση) 
Πόντοι: 2 
Ημέρες:15

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση) 
Πόντοι: 3 
Ημέρες:15 

Παραβίαση δεοντολογίας (διαγνώσεις, προτροπές για φαρμακευτική αγωγή, ανάρμοστες υποδείξεις για θέματα ψυχικής υγείας κτλ) 
Πόντοι: 3 
Ημέρες: 15 

Δημοσίευση προσωπικών δεδομένων 
Πόντοι: 5 
Ημέρες: 15 

Πολλαπλό προφίλ 
Πόντοι: 15 
Ημέρες: (Μόνιμος αποκλεισμός)

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Αλεπάλληλα μηνύματα ανάρμοστης, επιθετικής, προσβλητικής συμπεριφοράς) 
Πόντοι: 15 
Ημέρες: (Μόνιμος αποκλεισμός)

----------

